# A must read for all hunters



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

I believe it is or has been overroad, is that a word overroad?? anyhowI think it was. I'll get back to you with more info


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

TOPEKA — The Kansas House voted 91-33 this morning to override Gov. Kathleen Sebelius’ veto of a bill allowing Kansans to carry concealed weapons.
Following Wednesday’s vote to override in the Senate, the bill will now become law.
Kansas will join the 46 states that already allow concealed handguns.
A two-thirds vote was needed in both chambers to override the veto. The Senate voted 30-10 to override, and 27 votes were needed. In the House, 84 votes were needed.
The bill allows Kansans over 21 to carry a concealed handgun in public if they pass a background check and undergo training. Convicted felons and those with criminal histories of drug use, domestic violence or multiple DUIs would be barred.
Permit applications could begin in July. Applications would go to the local sheriff and would cost up to $150.....


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Free Range said:


> TOPEKA — The Kansas House voted 91-33 this morning to override Gov. Kathleen Sebelius’ veto of a bill allowing Kansans to carry concealed weapons.
> Following Wednesday’s vote to override in the Senate, the bill will now become law.
> Kansas will join the 46 states that already allow concealed handguns.
> A two-thirds vote was needed in both chambers to override the veto. The Senate voted 30-10 to override, and 27 votes were needed. In the House, 84 votes were needed.
> ...


The governor is from Cincinnati. Her father was a liberal dem governor of Ohio. She was supposed to be the commencement speaker at a local catholic prep school near my parents home-they pulled the invitation since she is pro abortion.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Free Range said:


> TOPEKA — The Kansas House voted 91-33 this morning to override Gov. Kathleen Sebelius’ veto of a bill allowing Kansans to carry concealed weapons.
> Following Wednesday’s vote to override in the Senate, the bill will now become law.
> Kansas will join the 46 states that already allow concealed handguns.
> A two-thirds vote was needed in both chambers to override the veto. The Senate voted 30-10 to override, and 27 votes were needed. In the House, 84 votes were needed.
> ...


Oh boy. I see a challenge coming on this law. Not so much the permission to carry concealed weapons, but in regards to the pay for the permit model. 

We should watch this one with interest.


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

I’m originally from KS and since we never had a conceled carry permit before I’m not familiar with them. Does it not cost to get a permit in other states? Or are you saying the cost in this case is excessive? 

Jim, thanks for sending your trash our way  I think there should be a law that a person should have to live in that state for 20 years before they could run for office, of any kind


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Free Range said:


> I’m originally from KS and since we never had a conceled carry permit before I’m not familiar with them. Does it not cost to get a permit in other states? Or are you saying the cost in this case is excessive?
> 
> Jim, thanks for sending your trash our way  I think there should be a law that a person should have to live in that state for 20 years before they could run for office, of any kind



I can't help it some Kansas guy found her attractive 
It costs 45 dollars (good for four years) in Ohio but the course you have to take was between 100-150 bucks


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> I can't help it some Kansas guy found her attractive
> It costs 45 dollars (good for four years) in Ohio but the course you have to take was between 100-150 bucks


 I say we sent her there so a "big wind" would come and blow her away if you know what i am saying:tongue: Maybe Janet Reno better move to Kansas so she can hook up with a lonely coyote?:wink:


----------

